# Where are the devs?



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

Loved flipping back and forth between Rootzwiki and XDA finding different Nexus ROMs. Just wondering where all the development for the VZW HTC One has gone?

Sent from my One using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## markj338 (Jul 15, 2012)

There is much more action on international One I guess. Team venom are working to bring ViperOne to VZW One. Otherwise, a lot of Nexus ROMs are very similar imo :O


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

It not that bad. We got CM, Omni, PAC, Carbon.


----------

